# any ideas on canned tuna fish



## yancmart (Sep 9, 2009)

i have just recently given my columbian tegu a little bit of canned tuna raw. any thoughts on this. i dont know if it is really good for him or not.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have my extreme on canned tuna and Albacore 2wice a week, mixed with other foods, he loves it. Just make sure it's in water not oil.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've given my Colombian canned tuna in water-he LOVES it!! So do my skinks... but, boy, do they have stinky poo after!! Lol !!


----------

